# Remote Area Medical



## DisgustinDustin (Aug 8, 2011)

http://www.ramusa.org/

im sure a lot of you guys know about this but for the ones who dont.. check it out!! i've been to this program three times now. its totally worth it. fre dental, vision, medical and on some occasions veterinary (for those traveling with dogs) definately check this site and keep an eye for when the are in america.. they seem to coe to my state, tennesse, a good bit.

no ID required, no questions asked.. just a quick triage and youre in.

they open the gates at mignight at the chosen location. obviously, its first come first serve so you may want to get in line around 9 or earlier.. at 3 am they come out and give you a number.. 6 am they open the doors and the wait begins.. i have had 5 teeth pulled at this event.


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Aug 8, 2011)

wow @ the typos.
funny, im sober..


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Aug 8, 2011)

awesome. thanks for the post. i have a fucking horrible toothache and i know they do something like this up here but ill be coming down through chattanooga soon and hopefully they will have something going on in the area while im there and i can get it taken care of.


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Aug 8, 2011)

hit me up when youre in chatt. they travel everywhere, countries, states but it seems like they favor our tennessee country asses!!


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Aug 8, 2011)

hahah will do for sure! ill be down there for a good week or so. yeah that list is funny that its all mostly east tn-ish areas. awesome though. wish i knew about it when i lived down there haha.


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Mar 6, 2013)

BUMP!!!

http://www.ramusa.org/expeditions/schedule2013.html

If anyone wants to make it to Chattanooga for the Cleveland, TN clinic.... you can stay at my place.
I go to these every year.


----------

